# Alright, let's have a products you want to see for audio thread



## Eboy87 (Sep 6, 2006)

Ship, if I may borrow your idea; since the light guys (and girls) have a thread like this:

What audio products would you like to see made?

Personally, I'd love to see a console that blends the best of digital and analog. What I mean is have the audio chain be analog, like most crest, or Soundcraft boards, but control the desk digitally, i.e., full recallable EQ, auxs, scenes, etc., and have some built in efx and such. Heck, let's also have it interface with Clear-Com or Telex, or whatever you use for com, so you dont have to have an extra pack and accessories to talk to others.

Oh, and let's price it so the small guys can get it, and not be driven into debt.

I have no idea if it's been made already, but I thought of it last night (well, technically, it was this morning, but anyway).


----------



## soundlight (Sep 6, 2006)

A CD player that has a tabletop remote with the clock visible. Not a DJ CD player, those are too big. Just a regular rack CD player with a small (4" by 6" would be good) remote that has play, stop, pause, and skip buttons, as well as a nice sized LED or LCD display with the timer on it. This would be able to sit right on your console wrist rest under the unused channels, or right off to the side. The buttons would have big icons that would take up the whole button. And it wouldn't be that hard to do. Even better, give it MIDI out with a MIDI clock based on the track time.


----------



## audioslavematt (Sep 6, 2006)

I would like a small box, about the size of a DI, that transforms into whatever I need at the moment. Need a SM58? Boom there it is. Need a iso transformer? Boom there it is.


----------



## mbenonis (Sep 6, 2006)

soundlight said:


> A CD player that has a tabletop remote with the clock visible.



This remote should be wired to avoid problems.

I personally want to see an XLR connector that's as easy to wire (read: that doesn't require soldering) as a Speakon connector. Same for TRS.

That and a wireless mic system that has really good filtering and a wide RF bandwidth.


----------



## soundlight (Sep 6, 2006)

I agree that the remote for my request should be wired. That was my idea for it, as wireless wouldn't do the clock reliably, in my opinion.


----------



## cutlunch (Sep 6, 2006)

mbenonis said:


> This remote should be wired to avoid problems.
> I personally want to see an XLR connector that's as easy to wire (read: that doesn't require soldering) as a Speakon connector. Same for TRS.
> That and a wireless mic system that has really good filtering and a wide RF bandwidth.



There are XLR's that don't use soldering they known as IDC ( insulation displacement connector?) you just push the wire on to them. Like in telephone jackpoints.


----------



## SHARYNF (Sep 6, 2006)

Eboy87 said:


> Ship, if I may borrow your idea; since the light guys (and girls) have a thread like this:
> What audio products would you like to see made?
> Personally, I'd love to see a console that blends the best of digital and analog. What I mean is have the audio chain be analog, like most crest, or Soundcraft boards, but control the desk digitally, i.e., full recallable EQ, auxs, scenes, etc., and have some built in efx and such. Heck, let's also have it interface with Clear-Com or Telex, or whatever you use for com, so you dont have to have an extra pack and accessories to talk to others.
> Oh, and let's price it so the small guys can get it, and not be driven into debt.
> I have no idea if it's been made already, but I thought of it last night (well, technically, it was this morning, but anyway).



The closest thing to what you are looking for, and not exactly there in terms of analog is the Yamaha 01v96. It has found its way in to a lot of lower end pro setups, the trick is that it supports additional channels of adat interface and there are some inexpensive mic to adat interfaces, so it is possible to build it up a bit input wise.
http://www.yamaha.com/yamahavgn/CDA...CNTID=15247&CTID=228600&CNTYP=PRODUCT,00.html

Standard is 12 mics pre's in, but also has an adat in so can get to 20 for about another 250 dollars (behringer ada8000) 

http://www.zzounds.com/item--BEHADA8000
and you can then add another 16 inputs to get to 36 mics with routing recall effects etc. The basic board is with the discounters about 2200 dollars, then you add the 16 channel adat for about 500 and two of the mic preamps for about 450 and so for a little over three grand you are pretty capable system. Sorry no clear com, I don't recommend even running your clear com thru your snake unless it is just a drive snake for line level feeds to amps etc.

But the 01v96 does come pretty close


Sharyn


----------



## Peter (Sep 7, 2006)

I would like speakers (mains) with easliy and widely adjustable throw paterns so you could easily customise the speakers for the venue and obtain a good stereo image regardless of your setup relative to the room.


----------



## Eboy87 (Sep 7, 2006)

SHARYNF said:


> The closest thing to what you are looking for, and not exactly there in terms of analog is the Yamaha 01v96.



As far as I understand the 01, and keep in mind that I've never downloaded the manual, but once the signal goes through the preamps, doesn't it go through AD converters? That would mean that from that point, to the DA converters at the end that it is a digital signal chain inside the mixer. I was referring to a desk where the only AD/DA converting would be for things like reverb and other EFX, the rest of the circuit is all analog.

I have used the 01 before, and find it great for it's price, but one thing I don't like about most of the digital boards out there (and I can't say I've used any other than the 01), is the layering to get to the digital ins.

Gotta run to class, just my opinion, take it for what it's worth, and please, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## SHARYNF (Sep 7, 2006)

You are correct re the digital/ analog 
The soundcraft digital 328 http://www.soundcraft.com/product_sheet.asp?product_id=38

sort of did more along the lines of what you are looking for but the problems with that design and to a certain degree with what you are talking about is it is diffucult for instance to put dynamics on each input unless you convert to digital, 

the soundcraft is no longer in production, they sell for about the same as a fully configed 01v96, the main issues were lack of dynamics on inputs, and lack of an on board control for recall, it used midi from an external source
It did try to reduce the layering

Sharyn


----------



## Peter (Sep 7, 2006)

Really... what you want is something with A to D converters and D to A coverters that are so good that you cant tell they are there! And really... if you know how to use digital equipment it can really sound almost as good as analog. Think about it... every CD you have ever listened to has been extensively emersed in the digital realm. Most of the time, if you have really good preamps and good A2D coverters, and remember to keep your gain down on your preamps and just boost the output gain you can get really good sound, but I digress... this is a wishlist...


----------



## Eboy87 (Sep 8, 2006)

I think you may be right Peter, but it was 3 in the morning when i thought of it, and it seemed like a good idea at the time. On the AD/DA conversion, I think DiGiCo's are great. I have a buddy back home that works for a church that uses a D5. He brought me by one day and I got to play on it for a little while. Absolutly amazing, but then again, the only other digital desk I ever worked with was the little Yammie. Too bad the D5 costs a metric butt load of money. Oh well, off to bed, before I talk myself into trouble.


----------



## fosstech (Sep 9, 2006)

Peter said:


> I would like speakers (mains) with easliy and widely adjustable throw paterns so you could easily customise the speakers for the venue and obtain a good stereo image regardless of your setup relative to the room.



EAW already does this with the KF900 series and their smaller DSA. I've also heard that Meyer is going to be releasing something similar in the near future.


----------



## saxman0317 (Sep 9, 2006)

hmm... Robot asst. that automatically finds and fixes any stupid problems like cables forgotten to be plugged in or things not plugged in for power. Maybe a sound board thats fully analog in workings, but can still do effects and cues with voice regoniition software...plus an iced tea dispenser and something that can zap actors that decide to turn their mics off and then blame you when they arent heard.


----------



## audioslavematt (Sep 11, 2006)

saxman0317 said:


> ... zap actors that decide to turn their mics off and then blame you when they arent heard.



QFT If I had a dollar for everytime that has happened to me I could not show up for a few work sessions. I'll add that feature to my magic box.


----------



## SHARYNF (Sep 12, 2006)

so you want the 48,000 volt phantom power option ;-)

Sharyn


----------



## Peter (Sep 13, 2006)

So it would seem.. but 48,000 Volt WIRELESS phantom power


----------



## SHARYNF (Sep 13, 2006)

then you need the individual wireless Sennimobolizer IEM monitor 48 uhf channel agile taser system. ;-0

Sharyn


----------



## soundlight (Sep 13, 2006)

Now where could I find one of those? It'd be nice to be able to make actors have convulsionson stage!

No, but really, actors need to figure out how they work...I put duct tape over all of the switches when we do mic check so that the actors can't turn them off.
</hijack>


----------



## avkid (Sep 13, 2006)

Eboy87 said:


> Too bad the D5 costs a metric butt load of money.


 I'll have to add that to my conversion tables!


----------



## Eboy87 (Sep 13, 2006)

avkid said:


> I'll have to add that to my conversion tables!



Actually I saw the more adult version of that over at PSW, I editied it a bit. I've learned some interesting phrases from over there.


----------



## mbandgeek (Sep 14, 2006)

How about a solar powered wireless mic. I hate to have to run to the store to buy some new 9v batteries.


----------



## jkowtko (Dec 9, 2007)

With the increase in processor speed and cost reduction, the digital domain is gradually taking over sound ... and that's where you'll likely see the "coolest" new technology. Some things that are certainly very feasible with today's technology, that I'd like to see, are:

- low-cost digital optical snake, for both input and output
- wireless snake
- self-powered speakers with digital inputs, or a "set-top" box for a given speaker that does the same
- self-powered wireless speakers, or "set-top" box
- universal console daisy-chaining procotols that support N-channel bus configurations and can connect dissimilar consoles.
- a universal wireless "bus" protocol that supports N channels of hi-res audio without the need to select frequency bands/channels ... to be used for input and output snake functionality, console chaining, and even XLR "plugs" to make any input device wireless. The protocol would likely have to support 200+ channels of audio traffic.

As you can tell, I'd like to get rid of the wires, the hum, the ground loops, etc. There's no need for that anymore


----------



## avkid (Dec 9, 2007)

jkowtko said:


> - wireless snake


Like this?
http://www.whirlwindusa.com/ebeam.html


----------



## jkowtko (Dec 10, 2007)

That's a great start. A compact wireless ethernet, which could be if general use for any products that run over ethernet. 

However it's not a complete audio product yet. Add the snake I/O on either side and you've got yourself a package. I know Avoim uses ethernet technology but don't know if they can hop on a general purpose network or need their own dedicated cable.

But that's definitely in the right direction.

Having working in the computer software industry for a zillion years I've learned that just about anything is possible -- someone just has to take the time and effort to do it!


----------



## mixmaster (Dec 10, 2007)

mbandgeek said:


> How about a solar powered wireless mic. I hate to have to run to the store to buy some new 9v batteries.



How would you charge them? Mine live in cases.


----------



## silvrwolf (Dec 10, 2007)

mixmaster said:


> How would you charge them? Mine live in cases.



Isn't it obvious ........ Remote-able Solar Panels


----------



## jkowtko (Dec 10, 2007)

Just have the actors wear metallic wigs that collect radiant power from the lights overhead ... 

I also joked with our lighting designer about the need for wireless lighting for the theater. That would be a stretch, but LED lighting (much less power required and heat generated) may not be too far away ...


----------



## YHStechjordan (Dec 11, 2007)

mbandgeek said:


> How about a solar powered wireless mic. I hate to have to run to the store to buy some new 9v batteries.


Instead of solar power, how about a handy little crank like you see in those emergency weather radios.


----------



## soundlight (Dec 11, 2007)

YHStechjordan said:


> Instead of solar power, how about a handy little crank like you see in those emergency weather radios.



Aha! Make the actors work more! That'd be great as a gag to give to the actor/actress who always leaves their mic on.


----------



## jkowtko (Dec 11, 2007)

soundlight said:


> Aha! Make the actors work more! That'd be great as a gag to give to the actor/actress who always leaves their mic on.



Do you let the actors turn their mics off?


----------



## Scrumptusbrisket (Dec 12, 2007)

I just gaff over the tops of the beltbacks and write "Dont you DARE" on the gaff. That scares them away.


----------



## avkid (Dec 12, 2007)

Scrumptusbrisket said:


> I just gaff over the tops of the beltbacks and write "Dont you DARE" on the gaff. That scares them away.


Oh man, that actually works?
I did that for a while and it did no good.
We lock the controls, even still some people decided to unplug.
The director fixed that quickly-"if you unplug your mic, you're done here"


----------



## blademaster (Dec 21, 2007)

avkid said:


> Oh man, that actually works?
> I did that for a while and it did no good.
> We lock the controls, even still some people decided to unplug.
> The director fixed that quickly-"if you unplug your mic, you're done here"



well...i'nm cheap so instead of gaff i use e-tape at my church. at the theatre we would go through so much e-tape/gaff that we would be broke so if a actor goes on stage without it on i radio my SM about it and he or the ASM tells the actor when they leave stage. all the acots do their own placement and we as techs make sure the batteries are charged, the levels broguht up and reduce the interference.

i think, we should make a wireless set that doesnt allow the interference with other channels or anything like that. other than that maybe we should hook up all the SM's with the 48,000 taser (FYI my SM is down on stage)


----------

